
Republicans are about to ‘Benghazi all over again’ on net neutrality - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2015/02/10/republicans-are-about-to-benghazi-all-over-again-on-net-neutrality/
======
actsasbuffoon
> Robert McDowell, a former Republican FCC commissioner, traveled to New York,
> where he met with hedge funds and Wall Street analysts to warn that the
> FCC's proposed rules could lead to the regulation of the prices that
> Internet providers charge consumers

This may curb the future profits of internet service providers, which could
dissuade people from investing in ISPs. That said, it opens a lot of avenues
for companies that do business over the internet, which will generate vastly
more money for investors than the ISPs ever would have.

There have been many news stories about ISPs essentially extorting video
service providers like Netflix and YouTube. Netflix and Google have deep
enough pockets to pay the ransom, but many video-based or otherwise bandwidth-
intensive startups don't.

I imagine tech companies will be pretty unified in campaigning for net
neutrality. It'll be interesting to see which side the finance community falls
on.

~~~
c0wb0yc0d3r
I feel like price regulation would in turn make ISPs more attractive to older
investors (who often times have more money to invest, btw). As you get older
you would want to reduce risk in your portfolio, so with predictable profits
that price regulation would bring you can see why that would make it
attractive.

